# Is this a mule deer or a swamp donkey



## MATOU TOO

Checked my game cam after voting earlier this month(11-2-10) and spotted this guy eating my corn.


----------



## JCW

100% Swamp Ass!


----------



## SAWMAN

My question is this ------> What are the differences between a mule,donkey,and burro ?? 

The above pic is IMO a swamp donkey,I'd say 100%. ---SAWMAN


----------



## FrankwT

So how did he eat??


----------



## Splittine

SAWMAN said:


> My question is this ------> What are the differences between a mule,donkey,and burro ??
> 
> The above pic is IMO a swamp donkey,I'd say 100%. ---SAWMAN


Mules are horse and donkey mixed. Donkeys and Burros are pretty much the same, burro are sometimes considered smaller donkeys.


----------



## Splittine

FrankwT said:


> So how did he eat??


:thumbup:


----------



## lastcast

Here are the definitions according to the Mule Barn: 

Mule: A domesticated, hybrid animal that results from crossing a mare (female horse) and a jack (male donkey).
Donkey: A domesticated ass.
Which, of course, begs the question "What is an ass?" Thankfully, Mule Barn also provides a definition of this particular animal. 

Ass: A four-footed, hoofed mammal related to the horse, but smaller, with longer ears and a shorter mane, shorter hair on the tail, and a dark stripe along the back.
So, it seems the aforementioned jackass is simply a male ass. The main difference between the jackass and the donkey is their domestication -- the ass is wild; the donkey is domesticated. 
But what about the burro? Turns out that the burro is a small donkey that is often used as a pack animal because it is particularly sure-footed.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

A burro this far east is definitely here illegally.


----------



## SAWMAN

No.....I think that is a "mule". ---SAWMAN


----------



## duckhunter

I wonder if he has his green card you may be correct illegal


----------



## Bone Yard

Thats a Jack Ass, This is a Swamp Donkey.


----------



## jack2

and did you know that mules can't get pregnant?

jack


----------



## doradohunter

jack2 said:


> and did you know that mules can't get pregnant?
> 
> jack


I don't think I wanna know... :no:


----------



## bare bones 24

That's our president. Isn't it?


----------



## love to hog hunt

looks more like the prezes ol lady:thumbsup:


----------



## Fish Happens

duckhunter said:


> I wonder if he has his green card you may be correct illegal


haha awesome.


----------



## mrmojo2136

What a jackass for eating your corn!!!


----------

